# My web site update



## Christophe Letellier (May 22, 2005)

You can see my new web site update.
Tell me what do you think about it !

Bye

Chris
http://www.christopheletellierphotos.com


----------



## Corry (May 23, 2005)

This needs to be moved to the Pro and Personal websites section...this section is for Photographic discussion.


----------



## Irekor (May 23, 2005)

Not everyone understands french, buddy!  Try english, please.


----------

